# Brad Miller sprains his foot



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Brad Miller sprains his ankle*

Will get X-rays, wont return:upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

This is a nightmare , Peja should take a seat for the rest of the 4th so nothing happens to him.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Just in time for Webber's return. hmm...this seems a bit familiar..wonder why?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This has been a horrible weekend for the Kings :no:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

yeah..i didn't really even think about that. lol peja loses the shootout, webber's suspension is longer than expected, and brad sprains his ankle. what next? peja enjoying his time in la so much he decides he wants to retire from basketball and become an actor?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL, Peja just might join the crew in the new movie EuroTrip.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Brad is one of my all-time favorites, but one of the reasons I didn't want the Pacers to give Brad a contract that big is because he is actually a very injury-prone player. Last year, he got injured right around this time, and he never really was the same player in the second half of the season. In the playoffs he was horrible. It always seems to be his ankles or feet that get hurt, too. His potential for injuries is how I have defended the Pacers letting him walk against others who said the Pacers were idiots given how well he has played so far this year.

We'll see how Brad responds in the second half of the season. If both he and Webber are not 100 percent, I don't see how the Kings have much of a chance at a title.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brad didn't look like he was in a lot of pain, so it may just be your common bball ankle tweak that takes 1-2 weeks for the swelling to go down. Damn, I really wanted to see Brad play against the Lakers later this month, hopefully he's healthy by then. Though Webber won't play anyway.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It didn't look that bad so I don't think it'd be anything too serious. Sucks when things like this happen during an exhibition game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

the fact that he walked off the court unaided is a good sign, ya its most likely that its just a sprain, he should play against the Lakers... but the Kings still wont have Webber back...


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

how long is miller out???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No idea, hes being evaluated today...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings will re-evaluate Miller injury: The All-Star forward is injured late in the third quarter and later leaves Staples Center wearing a protective walking boot. 



> The lost weekend became official as Brad Miller of the Kings limped out of Staples Center on Sunday night with his right ankle encased in a walking boot, the victim of a fluke misstep in the third quarter of the NBA All-Star Game and about 60 hours of bad vibes in general.
> 
> An injury originally diagnosed as a sprain will be re-evaluated today in Sacramento, after the swelling decreases and the Kings' medical staff looks at updated exam results. X-rays taken before the end of the West's 136-132 defense-takes-a-holiday victory were inconclusive, the NBA said, so there was nothing close to a timeline for how long Miller might be sidelined, if at all.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i hope he can play by thursdays game against t-wolves because iam got tickets to it.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Brad Miller has a sprained foot (nba.com), no timetable has been set for his return.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Sacramento Kings center/forward Brad Miller suffered an injury in Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game at STAPLE Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> X-rays and an MRI taken Monday at the UC Davis Medical Center by team physician Dr. Jeff Tanji revealed no fractures or tears. Miller has been diagnosed with a sprained right foot.
> 
> No timetable has been set for his return.


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/miller_040216.html


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/kings/news/miller_040216.html


hey peja vu u think he'll be ready by thursday???


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Peja Vu is probably not a doctor, and even if he is he probably wasn't the one to examine him 

Seriously though, it says no timetable has been set for his return -- he could be back Thursday, or in a month. We don't know.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He probably wouldn't be out for long, definitely less than a month.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

1-2 Weeks.

http://www.fanball.com/ph/newsbreakers.cfm



> The News
> Brad Miller's All-Star appearance will cost him at least one week of regular season action after MRI results revealed a sprained foot suffered in the third quarter of Sunday's exhibition. "Luckily, it was just a sprain," coach Rick Adelman told the Sacramento Bee. "The doctors are saying one, two weeks, so when we get back from this three-game trip [to Minnesota, Chicago and Toronto] next week, we'll see how much swelling there is and how much flexibility there is. There was a lot less swelling Monday than there was Sunday night." Backup forward Darius Songalia will start in Miller's place in the short term.
> 
> Our View
> It could have been worse. Bench Miller as quickly as possible, and stay tuned for updates on how the foot is responding to treatment over the course of the next week or so. With all of the options Sacramento has an offense, Songalia will be hard-pressed to make a fantasy impact, but he's worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

dang it i was hoping to see him thurday at the wolves game!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Regarding the upcoming game in Minnesota:
> “It’s going to have to be a little bit better than we played tonight. Playing there, against a very good team, and we’re shorthanded – you’ve got to go in and play the game and I think we feel we’ve just got to compete, we’ve got to get in the game early…like I said, with these next eight games with Chris out and Brad out, you just point to each game and you do the best you can each game – you just try to win games until you get your whole contingent back again, then you move on from there. It’s a good start; it was an important game for us to get a win here before we go the road and now we just have to try to build on it.”


8 games apparently... ouch... (quote from Adelman)


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> dang it i was hoping to see him thurday at the wolves game!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:



You'd rather to watch the T'wolves lose? Just kidding


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings power forward Brad Miller was walking somewhat normally Friday after discarding the boot he'd been wearing on his sprained right foot.
> 
> Miller said he can still feel pain when pressure is put on the outside of his foot. But Kings coach Rick Adelman said he'll wait until next week, when Miller can go onto the court, to see what the player can and can't do.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8312808p-9243213c.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If Miller and B-Jax time it right, they can all come back against the Clippers with Webber! Wouldnt that be a crazy crowd :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If Miller and B-Jax time it right, they can all come back against the Clippers with Webber! Wouldnt that be a crazy crowd :laugh:


Yes, I live to hear the noise of the crowd. Go Clipps.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yes, I live to hear the noise of the crowd. Go Clipps.


Right...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Right...


Exactly, whoopty do at the crowd comment.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I like when the crows goes crazy, i dunno about you but id rather watch the Kings play at home every game simply because of the crowd, id rather not watch a silent game...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I dont give a rip about the crowd. I like watching the players and the game. So I look forward to all the injured/suspended guys getting back so we can see some good ball and see how good teams really are at full strength.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And this means what to me...?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And this means what to me...?


Exactly, this is what I was saying about your crowd comment. Who cares!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Miller could be ready for Phoenix on Sunday 



> He may go from a suit and a back-row seat to more comfortable digs within days.
> 
> Kings All-Star forward Brad Miller could be ready to play against Phoenix on Sunday at Arco Arena if he continues to show progress from the sprained foot he suffered in the All-Star Game on Feb. 15 in Los Angeles.
> 
> "I hope so," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "But if not this weekend, maybe the same night as Chris (Webber) comes back."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> "I hope so," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "But if not this weekend, maybe the same night as Chris (Webber) comes back."


:yes: Can't wait till then. Too bad I won't see the game because I work but I'll see the highlights later.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Exactly, this is what I was saying about your crowd comment. Who cares!!!


Whatever, I LIKE THE CROWD, if you dont thats nice!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Yipee, that's what I watch the games for, the crowd...I think I will shed a tear if Malone plays the game against Utah and gets a standing ovation. :sigh: At least the Utah crowd has decent looking people in it. The Sac crowd looks like they're stuck in the 80's and could use a little help from my dentist.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Yipee, that's what I watch the games for, the crowd...I think I will shed a tear if Malone plays the game against Utah and gets a standing ovation. :sigh: At least the Utah crowd has decent looking people in it. The Sac crowd looks like they're stuck in the 80's and could use a little help from my dentist.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

C-Webb doesnt look to happy in that picture :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yipee, that's what I watch the games for, the crowd...I think I will shed a tear if Malone plays the game against Utah and gets a standing ovation. At least the Utah crowd has decent looking people in it. The Sac crowd looks like they're stuck in the 80's and could use a little help from my dentist.


What a relevant statement...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> What a relevant statement...


I'm modeling them after yours.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> The Sac crowd looks like they're stuck in the 80's and could use a little help from my dentist.



Stuck in the 80's? Yikes, coming from an LA guy, that's like being called ugly by a frog.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the 80's? Yikes, coming from an LA guy, that's like being called ugly by a frog.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: True. hahaha


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the 80's? Yikes, coming from an LA guy, that's like being called ugly by a frog.


Lame comeback...and I am sorry about your bad experience with the frog. I dont think you're that ugly.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope Brad Miller returns tonight against Phoenix


----------

